# I vote to put a ban on padded bras



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I cant take it anymore,Im expecting C's then they turn to B's how misleading is that?I say ban all false advertising.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree. Count me in.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

got my vote!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

We better look out or Cindarella will start a thead about rolls of quarters, bananas and the carrying of extra weapons.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol:L:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

padded... not lined. there's a big difference between the two. padded they add extra in that you can remove yourself. lined is just think enough so you can't really tell if it's cold out.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

rocksy1826 said:


> padded... not lined. there's a big difference between the two. padded they add extra in that you can remove yourself. lined is just think enough so you can't really tell if it's cold out.


 get rid:mrgreen: of them too


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm grateful for anything, I don't care about false advertising. As long as she's healthy.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Lined or lightly lined are completely different...I bet you guys wouldn't even know the difference.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kttref said:


> Lined or lightly lined are completely different...I bet you guys wouldn't even know the difference.


Cold weather sure shows the difference.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Cold weather sure shows the difference.


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hell ban bras entirely...why screw around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Like my grandfather once told me, "more then a handful is a waste"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

ehiggs said:


> Like my grandfather once told me, "more then a handful is a waste"


 Hey...were not dissing them....just wanna get whats advertised! ...Not like guys run around with a salami in theyre pants.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:L: Devil Dog!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> Hell ban bras entirely...why screw around.


The Peter Griffin look-a-like chick, for one thing. You want that braless in your neighborhood? :crazy:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *SOT_II*
> _Hell ban bras entirely...why screw around._


:dito:


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> The Peter Griffin look-a-like chick, for one thing. You want that braless in your neighborhood? :crazy:


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH my eyes !!!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Remember that famous saying...."anything more than a mouthful is a waste"


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

ehiggs said:


> "more then a handful is a waste"


Probably first said by a woman with no cleavage.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

bra-less = saggy boobs after awhile


and don't knock big boobs!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

rocksy1826 said:


> bra-less = saggy boobs after awhile
> 
> and don't knock big boobs!


 no one is knocking big knockers....just the girls carrying the fake ones around:mrgreen:


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> no one is knocking big knockers....just the girls carrying the fake ones around:mrgreen:


Don't knock the fakies!!! Silicone or Saline!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Opie said:


> Don't knock the fakies!!! Silicone or Saline!!!


 Im talking about the bras that make you think your gonna eat cantalope and all you get is a grape!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah, like anybody here could afford to turn down a breast of any size, shape or firmness level.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn! that's harsh!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> Damn! that's harsh!


Aw, I'm sorry. You can cry on my bosom if you want.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> Sweet!


No gropin!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> No gropin!


 damn!


----------

